# The Fishing thread.



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread is for anything about fishing.


How many of you guys fish and what do you fish for?


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

I fish for Striper a few times a year, locally I bass fish and Trout fish up in the mountains. 

View attachment 106.jpg


View attachment 878.jpg


View attachment Fish.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

Haven't gone in a couple years now but I love to go ocean fishing as well, this is from a tuna trip to Mexico a couple years ago. 

View attachment Tuna trip.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2012)

So I decided I want to go shark fishing this winter.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 26, 2012)

We use to fish for baby sand sharks in the sub turn basins in Port Canaveral many years ago. Them were tasty eatin!


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2012)

I went to Catalina Island today, wish I would have brought my pole.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone been fishing lately?


----------



## Rusty (Jul 2, 2013)

I fish for catfish and bass, 3-4 times a week. My wife and 8 year old grandson usually go along.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2013)

Rusty said:


> I fish for catfish and bass, 3-4 times a week. My wife and 8 year old grandson usually go along.



You are a lucky man!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2013)

My dad had a little bass boat that he kept on the St. John's River. When I lived in fla near him we use to fish several times a week with fly rods and popping bugs along the reed islands on Lake Poinsette and would always come back with a cooler full. 

He also had a 23' I/O that we would put in at Port Canaverl and fish the bouy line and the sub turn basins in port. We were fishing along the cut from the port to the ocean one day and had a Trident Sub come through. It was about 50' away from us and glided silently through the water. They had a crew on deck and it was cool to see it that close. 

I had a friend there that use to take us out shrimping in the intercostal waterway at night. I think it was just an excuse to stay out all nite and drink beer. 

Since I've been in Tennessee and since my dad died I just don't have the passion for fishing I once had. I do a little trout fishing every once in a while in a stream about halfway to Knoxville but that's about it. I miss fishing with dad.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 2, 2013)

Chris said:


> You are a lucky man!



They both have caught more than I have this year.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone been fishing lately?


----------



## odorf (Sep 30, 2015)

depends on what you mean by fishing?

I have been to the pond, And i feed the fish, 

actually put a worm on a hook and threw it to him,   kind of a breakfast in bed thing.

he eats the worm, then i put another on the hook,


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2015)

That counts. I am supposed to head to Mexico on Saturday for tuns and dorado.


----------



## odorf (Sep 30, 2015)

sounds fun,  went out last year and got a 6' stringer of red fish
and a few sea bass.  scored a cooler full of large shrimp from the shrimp boat for a 12 pack


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 5, 2015)

Heres my little mans first catch! He was excited 

View attachment 20150908_191600.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats to Lil Man!!!


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Oldog, this is one that my cousin hooked and let him real it in last christmas but we didnt count it as his 1st catch since he didnt hook it... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1442283539577.jpg


----------



## odorf (Nov 6, 2015)

congratulations
 lil man,

did ya cook it?


----------



## Lop111 (Jul 26, 2016)

I fish for bass mainly


----------

